# [Solved] Externer Monitor mit anderen Auflösung (wie???)

## alex00

Hallo habe einen T61 mit Nvidia 140 M Graphikkarte. Auflösung des Bildschirms ist 1680x1050. Jetzt habe ich über meine Dokingstation einen externen Bildschimr mit 1600x1200 angeschlossen, nur will as Ding nicht so recht. Bekomme immer zwei verschiedene Bilder auf den Bildschirmen. Wie bkeomme ich das hin. anbei meien xorg. Danke für jede Hilfe.

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@Idefix)  Fri Dec 14 06:29:25 GMT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1"  0 0   # LeftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "IBM"

    HorizSync       53.2 - 63.9

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "EIZO S2100"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 76.0

    VertRefresh     59.0 - 61.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 140M"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 140M"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

#   Option         "TwinView" "true" 

#    Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "Clone"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: 1680x1050_50 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

 #   Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "Clone"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1600x1200_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by alex00 on Wed Jan 09, 2008 12:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt an der xorg was ausprobiert. jetzt bekomme ich das Bild am externen Monitor aber nur in der auflösung des internen Bildschirms. Und Xorg hängt sich nach dem ersten Klick irgendwie auf (Maus geht noch, aber es erscheint nur die Sanduhr).

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@Idefix)  Fri Dec 14 06:29:25 GMT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "IBM"

    HorizSync       53.2 - 63.9

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 140M"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: 1600x1200 +0+0; DFP-0: 1680x1050_50 +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## alex00

Bin schön langsam am durchdrehen hier....bekomme es nicht hin....keiner eine Ahnung? Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo habe einen T61 mit Nvidia 140 M Graphikkarte. Auflösung des Bildschirms ist 1680x1050. Jetzt habe ich über meine Dokingstation einen externen Bildschimr mit 1600x1200 angeschlossen, nur will as Ding nicht so recht. Bekomme immer zwei verschiedene Bilder auf den Bildschirmen. Wie bkeomme ich das hin. anbei meien xorg. Danke für jede Hilfe. 

 

Du bekommst immer zwei verschiedene Bilder auf den Bildschirmen? Inwiefern ist das schlimm?

 *Quote:*   

> Habe jetzt an der xorg was ausprobiert. jetzt bekomme ich das Bild am externen Monitor aber nur in der auflösung des internen Bildschirms. Und Xorg hängt sich nach dem ersten Klick irgendwie auf (Maus geht noch, aber es erscheint nur die Sanduhr). 

 

Was sagt die Xorg.0.log?

Posted: Thu Jan 03, 2008 6:50 pm

Posted: Thu Jan 03, 2008 7:39 pm 

Posted: Thu Jan 03, 2008 8:47 pm

fällt dir was auf?

Du hast innerhalb von 2 Stunden dreimal gepostet. Und vorallem der dritte Post ist eigentlich nur ein Bump.

Bitte bumpe deine Topics erst nach frühestens 24. Stunden!

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Naja möchte auf den beiden Bildschirmen exakt das selbe Bild haben. Sonst macht die Docking station ja keinen Sinn.

wenn ich Notebook im Dock habe nutze ich den externen, sonst will ich den internen nutzen. erscheint mir logisch.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Naja möchte auf den beiden Bildschirmen exakt das selbe Bild haben. Sonst macht die Docking station ja keinen Sinn.
> 
> wenn ich Notebook im Dock habe nutze ich den externen, sonst will ich den internen nutzen. erscheint mir logisch.

 

Nö. Wenn ich einen Laptop an einen weiteren Monitor anschließe, will ich, dass auf beiden verschiedene Inhalte gezeigt werden.

Daher...Ein bisschen mehr (ausreichende/notwendige) Informationen wären wirklich angebracht.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_TwinView

unten gibt es dann noch einen Link zum Howto "Dual Monitors"

Viel Erfolg

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Also ich weiss zwar nicht was ich angestellt habe dass di mich so angehst, aber egal.

(1) Notebook sitzt NICHT in der Docking Station -> will das Notebook Display nutzen

(2) Notebook ist in der Doking und ist geschlossen (ich kann also den Bildschirminhalt nicht sehen). An der DckingStation ist ein TFT angeschlossen der mit einer anderen Auflösung als das interne Display des Notbooks arbeitet. Da der Notbook nun in der Docking sitzt möchte ich den externen TFT nutzen.

Ich denke das sollte so klar sein...nur leider bekomme ich es nicht hin...bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dazu. Naja und frech bin ich obendrein noch, so sceint es mir jedenfalls. Jedenfalls sorry für meine Dummheit und sorry dafür dass ich hier eine Frage gestellt habe und sorry dass ich nochmals nachgefragt habe ob wer eine Idee hat und überhaupt sorry dass ich hier bin!

Jemand eine Idee?  :Wink:   Danke jedenfalls jeden der über das Problem nachdenkt. Sollte ich eine Lösung finden werde ich sie hier reingeben, oder führt dass dann wieder zu eine Rüge, dass dann einfach nur der Beitrag nach oben rutscht? Naja egal.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Forenregel 16 wrote:*   

> Falls nicht sofort eine Antwort kommt bitte trotzdem mindestens 24 Stunden warten bevor man den Thread wieder hochbumped - nicht alle Leute lesen das Forum im Stundentakt. 

 

Außerdem habe ich dir zwei gute Links genannt, wie du dein Problem angehen kannst. Wenn du darauf nicht reagierst, tut es mir leid - für dich.

Fühl dich bitte nicht so angegriffen. Ich habe dir freundlich erklärt, dass du nicht bumpen sollst.

Das war das Einzige mal, wo ich dich "kritisiert" habe. Danach mit

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke das sollte so klar sein...nur leider bekomme ich es nicht hin...bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dazu. Naja und frech bin ich obendrein noch, so sceint es mir jedenfalls. Jedenfalls sorry für meine Dummheit und sorry dafür dass ich hier eine Frage gestellt habe und sorry dass ich nochmals nachgefragt habe ob wer eine Idee hat und überhaupt sorry dass ich hier bin! 

 

zu reagieren, halte ich für überzogen.

Und dass das Problem im 1.Beitrag nicht der (guten und ausführlichen) Problembeschreibung im letzten Teil entspricht, liegt wohl auf der Hand.

 *Quote:*   

> Sollte ich eine Lösung finden werde ich sie hier reingeben, oder führt dass dann wieder zu eine Rüge, dass dann einfach nur der Beitrag nach oben rutscht? Naja egal.

 

Den Spruch hättest du dir auch sparen können.

[OnTopic]

Du kannst (vllt.) automatisch herausfinden, ob die Dockingstation beim Start angeschlossen ist, und dann automatisch eine neue Xorg.conf laden.

Oder du machst es mit den Links von mir und baust dir zwei Monitore, die das Gleiche zeigen, aber mit verschiedener Auflösung.

So wie ich das beim Überfliegen gesehen habe, musst du den Clone Modus anschalten.

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Hallo,

also Problem ist gelöst. Geht eigentlich mit dem Nvivia Tool autoamtisch und sehr einfach. Man muss nur beachten dass KDE mit dem xinerama USE Flag compiliert wurde. Sonst funktioniert das ganze nicht wirklich (unter KDE kommt es zu falschen Auflösungen und zu Abstürtzen  von KDE).

----------

## Finswimmer

Super  :Smile: 

Dann setz mal anstelle dem "Verzweifel" ein "[SOLVED] hin und viel Spaß mit deinen zwei Bildschirmen.

Achja: Hast du da irgendwelche Leistungseinbußen oder kein 3D auf dem zweiten Bildschirm?

Tobi

----------

## toj

Hi alex00,

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also Problem ist gelöst. Geht eigentlich mit dem Nvivia Tool autoamtisch und sehr einfach. Man muss nur beachten dass KDE mit dem xinerama USE Flag compiliert wurde. Sonst funktioniert das ganze nicht wirklich (unter KDE kommt es zu falschen Auflösungen und zu Abstürtzen  von KDE).

 

Mich würde die konkrete Lösung schon interessieren (automatisch geht hier nix). Habe bei ähnlicher Hardware und twinview im clone Modus das Problem, dass immer nur für einen Bildschirm der korrekte DPI Wert eingestellt wird. Leider sind die ziemlich verschieden, so dass die Auflösung ebenfalls immer nur für diesen Bildschirm korrekt ist.

Nach nvidia Dokumentation geht das auch nicht mittels TwinView, statt dessen empfehlen die verschieden screens. Das ist aber nicht das was will...

Hier noch meine die Device Section aus der xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier      "nvidia-twinview"

  Driver          "nvidia"

  Option "TwinView"

#DFP-0: LEN (lenovo), DFP-1: S2100

  Option "MetaModes"  "DFP-0:NULL,DFP-1:1600x1200"

  Option "TwinViewOrientation"  "clone"

#vom den S2100...

  Option "UseEdidDpi"     "DFP-1"

  Option "NVAgp" "3"

  Option "RenderAccel" "true"

  Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

  Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

  Option "NoLogo" "1"

  Option "DPMS" "TRUE"

  Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## alex00

Hi,

also habs mit den Nvidia-Settings hinbekommen. Wesentlich ist ein einzelner Eintrag in der Xorg, den kann ich dir am Abend (am besten die ganze xorg) mal hier reinstellen (sitze jetzt nicht am Notebook). Aber keine Angst das bekommt man echt hin (dachte am Anfang auch ich bin beim durchdrehen). Performance-Schwächen habe ich keine Bemerkt, müsste ich aber man testen.

----------

